# Squatting in 2008



## Jay_md (Feb 28, 2008)

So, I don't know if you guys have been following the news lately, but if you have, you'd know that the housing market is real screwed up right now. The record number of foreclosures is creating a record number of vacant houses. 

I live in the 'burbs near Baltimore, and I'm starting to see vacant houses pop up all over the place. I even know of one family who is squatting their "former" house that they were kicked out of a month before. 

We're about to enter a "Golden Age of Squatting." People that would have never dreamed of doing it, (its against the law! only dopefiends stay in abandoned houses!) are doing it right now as we speak. Like that family that lives down the block from me. They are Average Joe Americans. The type of people to hang up a flag on 4th of July weekend. This tells me that some serious shit is about to go down in 2008 my friends. Stay tuned.

So is anything happening in your hometowns? Are people warming up to the idea of squatting?


----------



## spaz1972 (Feb 28, 2008)

the end is near!!!!









.....thank god...


----------



## Clit Comander (Feb 28, 2008)

not happening in colorado just yet all ive seen is the illigal imigrants getting deported and there houses become abondoned for alittle while.


----------



## Jay_md (Mar 24, 2008)

alls I know is that its gonna be a good year for us


----------



## Spinelli (Mar 26, 2008)

People are ditching alot of stuff in the MI suburbs, there are several houses I can think of that have been up for sale for years that are empty. Alot of people are abandoning their trailers in my neck of the woods too.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Mar 26, 2008)

Mmm, 
I love burnt down buildings.
Canada is funny when it comes to squats. Basically go anywhere north and you'll find a billion abandoned cabins/ farms/ houses / treeforts, etc..
Urban centre's can be more difficult though, but they're are still alot of em' if you know where to look.


----------



## Shade (Apr 8, 2008)

treeforts FTW!!!!!


----------



## Jono (Apr 11, 2008)

I am in adelaide australia so the housing market hasn't gone to shit yet but there are heaps of office blocks under construction which are great to sleep in but u can't live there long term


----------



## UndedMethHed (Aug 21, 2008)

Here in South WI GM just went under (or is shortly due to)
an 7 or 8 factories took off with it

so houses should be popping up all over
im told of alot on the market for the average, as of now
but i bet in 3-6 months therell be atleast 100 prime squats here
(Janesville, WI)

Full of all the Wealthy Middle class you can gets your panhandling mits on

Winter Blows tho
altho i do know a few people who schtick it out
most have left tho...


----------

